# I think Biden should pick Val Demings as VP!



## Penelope (Jun 15, 2020)

Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.








						Val Demings - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Disir (Jun 15, 2020)

I think Val Demmings should run on her own.  She shouldn't be drug down by Biden. He's going to lose.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 15, 2020)

Wonderful choice in my eyes...


----------



## Disir (Jun 15, 2020)

I'd be willing to hear what she has to say unless it's the same repetitive schpiel.


----------



## wamose (Jun 15, 2020)

Joe just has to be careful to not pick one of the women he sexually assaulted of did excessive sniffing on.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 15, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida.


Counties have mayors? You just keep getting weirder and stupider by the post.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 15, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And she passes the left's color test


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 15, 2020)

Disir said:


> I'd be willing to hear what she has to say unless it's the same repetitive schpiel.


The Democrat Party will train her in what to say


----------



## Penelope (Jun 15, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida.
> ...


You might want to read her husbands bio:









						Jerry Demings - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Disir (Jun 15, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be willing to hear what she has to say unless it's the same repetitive schpiel.
> ...



Probably.   She doesn't stand a chance in hell.


----------



## Meathead (Jun 15, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Counties have mayors?


----------



## Meathead (Jun 15, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> ...


Yes, but will she pass the sniff test?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 15, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She might be a good candidate and Biden could use the bump in Florida


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 15, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What's wrong with Andrew Gillum?    A black man in a dress, that qualifies as a "woman" in the view of liberals, no?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 15, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She checks a couple of the boxes....she's black...a woman....but she's not a transsexual....she's not Hispanic....she's not a Pedophile   ...so she's not a good cross section of the Democrat Party.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 15, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



I know, that's what I thought as well.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jun 15, 2020)

What? No Way!!


.........when Rachel Dolezal is sill available?


----------



## theHawk (Jun 15, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BLM would have a fit.

According to them, a black police officer isn’t black, they are “blue”.









						Biden's consideration of ex police chief as running mate angers BLM
					

Val Demings, a 63-year-old Florida representative, is among women in contention for the job as Joe Biden's running mate. But her 27 years in the Orlando police department are worrying some.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				





It would be so unlike the DNC to approve of this pick, she isn’t a career politician, and actually appears to have had a real job most of her life.  But further digging needs to happen to see if she was ever good at her job or if she was just an affirmative action hire and collected a paycheck.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 15, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Why don't  you just admit you were wrong.  Not only was Demings not mayor of Orange county,  he wasn't ever a mayor at all.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jun 15, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't really matter because they're not getting elected fr anything. Trump & Pence will bury them. They'll be consumed by the tsunami.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 15, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


You might want to read his bio, OR NOT:








						Jerry Demings - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## badbob85037 (Jun 15, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think biden would be better off if he just stuck with picking his nose.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jun 15, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Copycat!
I was the first to call this pick one month ago.
I said, at that time, Beijing Biden will choose Trump hater Val "I used to be a cop" Demings.
You're such an .


----------



## Penelope (Jun 15, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> ...


----------



## Leo123 (Jun 15, 2020)

perfect match!  Val Demings is just as clueless and stupid as Ol' Joe.   She was part of the House Judiciary Committee which held it's fake kanagroo impeachment hearings.   I don't think it really matters who Ol' Joe chooses all those DC Democrats march in Nazi-like lock step.


----------



## Mello711 (Jun 16, 2020)

I don’t want Val. I think joe needs someone more progressive on his ticket. At this point just give me keisha


----------



## ColtMadeMenEqual (Jun 16, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL Biden won't be picking anyone, he doesn't even decide what he'll have for breakfast anymore.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jun 16, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Her and her husband both are not that good. Free money in a growing county of Florida does not make you a great politician. That county has blown billions of dollars. If the tourist and theme parks recover and the retirees continue to move ther, Val and her husband will still look like greatness you would kneel to. They are a husband and wife power team backed up by somebody and are riding the gravy train. Comeon. the two smartest people in Orange County.......bwhahaa! I bet the cops they worked with behind the scenes would say something different.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 16, 2020)

ColtMadeMenEqual said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> ...



Does he even eat breakfast, how do you know??


----------



## ColtMadeMenEqual (Jun 16, 2020)

Penelope said:


> ColtMadeMenEqual said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Humorless twat


----------



## Desperado (Jun 16, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter who he picks, he is doomed anyway you look at it


----------



## Penelope (Jun 16, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



So Pence was the Gov of Indiana.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jun 16, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> ...



She was the Impeachment Manager, that tells me she is a leftist whacko!


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 16, 2020)

Not looking good for Pandering Joe


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jun 16, 2020)

Disir said:


> I'd be willing to hear what she has to say unless it's the same repetitive schpiel.
> spiel.


----------



## Disir (Jun 16, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be willing to hear what she has to say unless it's the same repetitive schpiel.
> > spiel.











						What is Spiel in English? - Yiddish Slang Dictionary
					

Alternatively spelled shpiel, this comes from the German word spiel, meaning




					www.yiddishslangdictionary.com
				



.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jun 16, 2020)

Even as an alternative spelling schpiel is not correct. Just saying.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jun 16, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so to,, hes a lunatic and has absolutely no success any where


----------



## Disir (Jun 16, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Even as an alternative spelling schpiel is not correct. Just saying.



Fine. As long as she doesn't bother the rest of us with the regular Dem bullshittery. We good?


----------



## badbob85037 (Jun 18, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still say with that brain going to the bone zone in mid sentance he will pick his nose I don't have a clue where he wipes it


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 18, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If Sleepy Joe wants a black congressional broad from Florida, why not Frederica Wilson instead?    She at least has interesting hats.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 18, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Wow both black!  Are they Biden approved black?


----------



## Missourian (Jun 18, 2020)

The funniest part of this is that anyone believes they're going to allow Biden a say in his VP selection.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 19, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Biden should pick what he had for breakfast...if he can remember.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 19, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Race card and racial division is all Democrats know. Joe McGovern is about to find out.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 19, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before Biden had time to evaluate or vet any candidate, he announced he would have a *woman* on his ticket.  That only means the most important issue to Biden is that she has a vagina.  NO issues on abortion, lgbq, economy, foreign affairs, unemployment, racial equality, not one.  If he took the time to select someone who could take the reigns of the presidency should he finally lose his mind, the best candidate for the job may very well not have been considered.  I vote to have someone to be president and takes the job of Vice President seriously.


----------



## ColtMadeMenEqual (Jun 19, 2020)

Some of you people are being narrow minded and bigoted.


Right before the Democrat convention Eric Swallwell will appear on CNN's Don Lemon and tearfully admit that he self identifies as a black woman , and boom he'll be Biden's pick for VP.


----------



## miketx (Jun 19, 2020)

Well, she looks nice and she was in LE, but she's a democrat, so that makes her worthless in my eyes.


----------



## DOTR (Jun 19, 2020)

Yet another example of systematic black privilege.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jun 19, 2020)

Disir said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


I think for unity sake, hearing from someone who could help to bring pro police and BLM Democrats together could steer the nation away from worse disruptions and divisions. It is not necessary to win the election to use public media and campaign publicity for national benefit. What people need to hear is that Black leaders, Democrats and police can all unite and don't have to tear anyone down in order to oppose police abuse and support reforms in law enforcement and govt to stop oppression by political bullying, coercion or exclusion.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 20, 2020)

Any angry black cooch will do.  It's the fail safe.  The insurance.  When Biden loses democommiecrats will have a riot and demand the presidency.  They lost because of racism.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 21, 2020)

Jackson said:


> Before Biden had time to evaluate or vet any candidate, he announced he would have a *woman* on his ticket.  That only means the most important issue to Biden is that she has a vagina.




Apparently you aren't in tune with current liberal thought here.

Being a woman, according to Liberal Thought, has nothing to do with the personal plumbing.    It has to do with what a person "identifies " as .     Not all broads are "Cis women"


----------



## San Souci (Jun 21, 2020)

Missourian said:


> The funniest part of this is that anyone believes they're going to allow Biden a say in his VP selection.


No. The plan is this. Biden will be a figurehead. Kept on a short leash. The VP will be a "Trophy". The CABINET ,picked by the DNC,will make policy. APPOINTED people will be running things. Not elected officials.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jun 22, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Counties have mayors? You just keep getting weirder and stupider by the post.




Apparently he is essentially  the  Board of county commissioners chairman - they renamed the position to "mayor" at some point.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jun 22, 2020)

Democrats have no leadership they are all begging trump for help


----------



## San Souci (Jun 22, 2020)

Actually the VP will be a Token. The CABINET ,chosen by the DNC ,will be in charge.  Kinda like a Politboro. Supreme Soviet style.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 25, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No matter who Biden picks, they'll keep having to remind him who it was, all the way up to the election night.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jun 25, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's irrelevant who Biden picks, no use when he loses in November. I suppose it's a token gesture.


----------



## wamose (Jun 25, 2020)

I heard Biden is seriously considering Harriet Tubman as his running mate.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 25, 2020)

Jackson said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> ...


Maybe fingers Joe wants to get his black wings before he dies.

I am sooooo bad


----------



## SmokeALib (Jun 25, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Why?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jun 26, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. She is such a uniting force . She will unite all whites to hate whites.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jun 26, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Joe has had a lot of political experience as noted.





Does he mean this Thing.


----------



## Jackson (Jun 26, 2020)

Remember the good old days when the VP was selected on his strengths and issues that could be an advantage if the VP became POTUS?

Sleepy Joe could go to Walmart and find his running mate working the cashier or being a greeter at the door.  Just make sure she is black. What a waste Biden is.


----------



## Magnus (Jun 26, 2020)

Here is another name that has been mentioned in the last week...Tammy Duckworth









						Tammy Duckworth Is Battle Tested. Could She Help Joe Biden in His Biggest Mission? (Published 2020)
					

The Biden campaign is vetting Ms. Duckworth, a senator and a veteran with a compelling life story, as a potential running mate. “I can push back against Trump in a way others can’t,” she says.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 27, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/——/ Even better, Dementia Joe should choose Sponge Bob Square Pants as VP  — to add gravitas to the campaign.


----------



## esalla (Jun 27, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Biden will never pick her doofy, she was a cop they want her dead

Wake up Biden needs to pick a looter off the streets


----------



## BS Filter (Jun 27, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cops aren't very popular these days.


----------



## San Souci (Jun 30, 2020)

Captain Caveman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> ...


Besides ,all SHE would do is bitch about RACE. Who CARES?


----------



## beautress (Jul 3, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> ...


Hey that has a great ring to it: "Bump Biden!" (right back to his basement, that is.) <giggle>


----------



## beautress (Jul 3, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> ...


I think the Demmies are going to pull a fast one on Trump before Biden picks none other than HR Clinton, just in case it really looks like he's gonna "win." Fortunately, the American people are smart enough to know that with Biden amassing a fortune from extorting money from China, the Ukraine, and many, many 3rd world countries who were given taxpayer cash that was *extorted* by Joe and son to augment campaign cash. And I think they're gonna avoid voting for an extortionist, particularly since the Democrats endless pursuit of free campaign cash from all voters never passed muster in the House, but the extortion thingie seemed to have brought home considerable bacon the year Nancy Pelosi grabbed the Speaker's gavel and told the world how important she was to control all the other powers.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jul 3, 2020)

Always somewhere in the darkness of my mind, I feel Michelle Obummers frightening spirit.

Especially now since her husband has been exposed as a traitor. Her running to protect him.


----------



## badbob85037 (Jul 4, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> ...


I think Joe should pick his nose in a home for the criminally stupid away from the eyes of everyone giving a rat's ass.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 4, 2020)

Death Angel said:


> Not looking good for Pandering Joe


She's speaks the Truth!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 4, 2020)

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Always somewhere in the darkness of my mind, I feel Michelle Obummers frightening spirit.
> 
> Especially now since her husband has been exposed as a traitor. Her running to protect him.


Unfortunately Biden's VP criteria: are you black  and do you have a vagina rule out Big Mikey Obama. 

I just realized that Biden can condense his criteria to: do you have a black vagina


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Jul 4, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> > Always somewhere in the darkness of my mind, I feel Michelle Obummers frightening spirit.
> ...


 Problem is Mikey don't have a vag vag.

How about Aunt Jomammy in your sig for VP?


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jul 4, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> ...



Better not be Rice Krispies, it has been determined to be racist, due to having three white ELVES on the box.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 4, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> She might be a good candidate and Biden could use the bump in Florida


 
The only "bump" ole joe is going to get in Florida is a snort of Bolivian Marching Powder...


----------



## Dekster (Jul 7, 2020)

Disir said:


> I'd be willing to hear what she has to say unless it's the same repetitive schpiel.



You will have to wait a month and then she will will only say it after a newspaper reports it as she did with her stolen firearm.


----------



## Flash (Jul 7, 2020)

No matter who Biden picks it will be a shithead.

Just look at that clown Crooked Hillary picked in 2016.


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 7, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Won't much matter as Biden will never win, and even if he did, he'll never complete a four year term.  So he should bow out gracefully and let someone born after 1900 in the 20th century run in his place.


----------



## San Souci (Jul 7, 2020)

Magnus said:


> Here is another name that has been mentioned in the last week...Tammy Duckworth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ole' DuckSpeak showed how much she hates this country.


----------



## San Souci (Jul 8, 2020)

Magnus said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > Magnus said:
> ...


Vietnam. 1070-71. BTW--Watch yer language.On report.


----------



## San Souci (Jul 8, 2020)

San Souci said:


> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...


1970-71.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 8, 2020)

6 weeks ago I thought he'd pick Demings.

The DNC has already told him to pick Obie's pet, Susan Rice.

That way, if you vote for Biden, you still get 4 more years of Obama!


----------



## San Souci (Jul 8, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> 6 weeks ago I thought he'd pick Demings.
> 
> The DNC has already told him to pick Obie's pet, Susan Rice.
> 
> That way, if you vote for Biden, you still get 4 more years of Obama!


That will help. Both Biden and Rice COULD be Indicted.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 8, 2020)

San Souci said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > 6 weeks ago I thought he'd pick Demings.
> ...



But the 'Rule of Law' remains dead....


----------



## San Souci (Jul 8, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


Here is a thought. Biden wine ,but the Repubs take the House. Think the senile old bastard will get impeached?


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 8, 2020)

San Souci said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...



I cannot think this through, honestly, right now.
You got me with the thought of Biden winning.


----------



## San Souci (Jul 8, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


I am a pessimist. I actually thought Seahag Hitlery Clinton.would win. Didn't even watch election till a friend called and said he had just pulled ahead in Penn.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 8, 2020)

San Souci said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...



Doesn't make you a pessimist.
I voted for Trump expecting Hillary might win.
Trump winning woke me up to the fact that votes still count!


----------



## San Souci (Jul 8, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


What I really enjoyed was a picture at Hitlery headquarters showing all those traitors snivelin'.


----------



## gulfman (Jul 8, 2020)

I think it comes down between Susan Rice or Roni Green.What do you think,Rice or Roni?


----------



## badbob85037 (Jul 9, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have already said the only thing Bedin should be picking is his nose. But only under adult supervision so he can be stopped when he makes it bleed. Ones that seriously dream this clown as president may I suggest you also get some adult supervision. The kind of supervision that isn't above dishing out a good bitch slapping. 

I really didn't think you slugs could do worse than lying, dirty stank hillary but when I seen all those clowns in the little clown car trying to out clown the other I saw some potential. A traitor? We just did that. What about a treasonous criminal that murders babies and has pulled off three genocides? No we just got rid of obama. Alright  how bout a senator and vice president that is not only all those things but you can add advanced brain rot? Perfect!  We will hide him in the basement voice in over his babbling with I love lawlessness and BLM. If you don't vote for good old creepy Joe you ain't Black. A vote for Trump it will be a sure thing a job will find you and it only will go down hill from there.


----------



## Scamp (Jul 9, 2020)

I heard Biden wanted to pick Aunt Jemima for VP  because she has been in the news recently.


----------



## The Republicans (Jul 10, 2020)

Why are you pandering? You people are not looking for job qualifications! You are putting her name in the office because she is someone who is a person of color? Color doesn’t matter to me! What matters is qualifications


----------



## San Souci (Jul 13, 2020)

Scamp said:


> I heard Biden wanted to pick Aunt Jemima for VP  because she has been in the news recently.


She would be better than any Democrat. Since the Democrats were all slave owners.


----------



## Meathead (Jul 13, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He needs to pick a black woman, otherwise he'll confuse her with his wife or sister.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 13, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Apart from being a representative, she has had 27 years on the OPD.  Her husband is a the Mayor of Orange County, Florida. They met in the OPD.
> ...



That is funny and its not.


----------



## Meathead (Jul 13, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Senility is no laughing matter, but it can be funny at times.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 15, 2020)

Caitlyn  Jenner for VP!


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 15, 2020)

JoeMoma said:


> Caitlyn  Jenner for VP!



How about, ya' mamo, Joe Mamo?


----------



## harmonica (Jul 15, 2020)

..if Biden is elected, I'm joining the KKK for self defense purposes ...just like the left and blacks--we will not accept a fair-legal election 
..Biden will make it ok for blacks to rob/etc whites..can't touch a black criminal--OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 15, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > Caitlyn  Jenner for VP!
> ...


I'm a straight guy, so I can't be Biden's VP.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 15, 2020)

harmonica said:


> ..if Biden is elected, I'm joining the KKK for self defense purposes ...just like the left and blacks--we will not accept a fair-legal election
> ..Biden will make it ok for blacks to rob/etc whites..can't touch a black criminal--OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



It's gonna be real hard finding the KKK.

Instead I'm joining the %#:=£&$+£/(-**.


----------

